# Phrag Yelva Myhre "Bloody Mary" AM/AOS



## TrueNorth (Dec 13, 2018)

A friend asked me post this picture of his recently awarded Yelva Myhre. It got 80 points at the Essex show.


----------



## Dandrobium (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice one David! Great form and colour!


----------



## abax (Dec 13, 2018)

Stunning melon red color and the award well deserved.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 14, 2018)

Stunning color. I really like this, less bluish, red.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2018)

Great color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2018)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## valenzino (Dec 15, 2018)

just added 6 Photos of Ecuagener Phrag Hyelva Myhre production...
Sorry for quality of photos ... phone....old phone....

this one is possibly a natural tetraployd(this batch was not oryzalin treated)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/45409480955/in/dateposted-public/

few of the others and a group photo....all of them have same spectacular colour....and photos dont make justice to them....live the colour is much better

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 15, 2018)

some lovely phrags


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2018)

Nice burgundy red in those Flickr pics


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 16, 2018)

Gorgeous! I love that one!


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow....Some really, really nice Yelvas!


----------



## mccallen (Dec 18, 2018)

valenzino said:


> just added 6 Photos of Ecuagener Phrag Hyelva Myhre production...
> Sorry for quality of photos ... phone....old phone....
> 
> this one is possibly a natural tetraployd(this batch was not oryzalin treated)
> ...



Wow, I love seeing so many of them! thanks for sharing these photos!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow, thanks for the links. Still, $150!?!?


----------



## eaborne (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice indeed!


----------



## valenzino (Dec 22, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Wow, thanks for the links. Still, $150!?!?



yes,was taken un to 150$ few moths ago when they started flower


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2018)

Whatever they can get.


----------



## Burlingtonguy (Dec 25, 2018)

Beautiful !!


----------



## blondie (Jan 1, 2019)

Thats lovely the colour and the shape is so nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 12, 2019)

Hehe thanks all (and to David for posting this). This plant I got from Ecuagenera and the flower is more like deep raspberry red, which glows deeper red in sunlight. This is the description from the award:

One flower and one bud on one 31-cm upright inflorescence; flowers cream, solidly overlaid deep raspberry red on dorsal sepal and petals, pouch solidly overlaid deeper red becoming spotted proximally; syn-sepal light red on back; substance firm; texture velvety.

The pics that Valenzino linked to shows the wonderful range of this hybrid. The ones with the wide petals are gorgeous. Need to get another one (got a second one recently).


----------



## blondie (Jun 12, 2019)

It's stunning, the shape looks great the colour is really great


----------

